# Anyone visited Cordoba?



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all,
Four of us are going for the day to Cordoba and I want to know if anyone has been there by car and where one can park without having to take out a mortgage!
Are there places outside the city where we can bus in?
The trains from Malaga, whilst only an hour, are more expensive than using the car.
Any tips/help welcome before 12 October please.
Cheers all.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

shoemanpete said:


> Hi all,
> Four of us are going for the day to Cordoba and I want to know if anyone has been there by car and where one can park without having to take out a mortgage!
> Are there places outside the city where we can bus in?
> The trains from Malaga, whilst only an hour, are more expensive than using the car.
> ...


Hi, there used to be a big car park across the river from the main historic quarter, near the roman bridge. I wouldn´t like to leave a car there after dark though. Used it for a day a few times, not too bad. There are underground car parks, I think Avenida doctor Fleming had some, but not too sure as was 3 years and 6 years ago when I went.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

andmac said:


> Hi, there used to be a big car park across the river from the main historic quarter, near the roman bridge. I wouldn´t like to leave a car there after dark though. Used it for a day a few times, not too bad. There are underground car parks, I think Avenida doctor Fleming had some, but not too sure as was 3 years and 6 years ago when I went.


I too would leave it in the 'new' quarters across the river from the old town, where coaches park. It's only a short stroll to Alcázar and Mosque-Cathedral. Don't even think about taking your car into or near the old town. Traffic is bad, roads extremely narrow and there is little parking. I once drove around an hour without finding a spot and had to park further out. This was a weekday in October. Immediate vicinity of the cathedral is banned to cars except taxis, with electronic barriers.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I went there last Friday for the day. Parked opposite to the Cathedral and walked across the roman bridge. Parking was free, and had no problems finding a spot. It's not a huge place, so walking around is no problem. 
Enjoy your trip, it's a beautiful city


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Just outside the old town - an underground 24 hour car park.

From A4 follow into town - passing over bridge with Old town and Mesquita on your RIGHT. At the roundabout after the old town bear right keeping grass area on your left (one way system) about 500 yards on the right is the entrance.

Cordoba is lovely, we go there often. This car park is not free but we use it. It also has toilets!!!!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We parked opposite the Cathedral when we went no problem and an easy walk over the bridge. 
PS the 12th Oct is a public holiday so not sure if Cathedral etc will be open


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stevelin said:


> We parked opposite the Cathedral when we went no problem and an easy walk over the bridge.
> PS the 12th Oct is a public holiday so not sure if Cathedral etc will be open


According to the cathedral website, there is a special Mass for Our Lady of the Pillar at noon celebrated by the Bishop of Córdoba for the Civil Guard (OL of the Pillar is their patron) and Vespers at 1900. The Mesquita-Catedral will be open to visitors from 10 to 1130 and 1400 to 1830. Last entry 30 min before closing time. Entrance 8 euro.
Santa Iglesia Catedral de Crdoba


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> Just outside the old town - an underground 24 hour car park.
> 
> From A4 follow into town - passing over bridge with Old town and Mesquita on your RIGHT. At the roundabout after the old town bear right keeping grass area on your left (one way system) about 500 yards on the right is the entrance.
> 
> Cordoba is lovely, we go there often. This car park is not free but we use it. It also has toilets!!!!


I agree with this - we used just a couple of months ago and you are within five minutes walk of all that is worth seeing!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> I agree with this - we used just a couple of months ago and you are within five minutes walk of all that is worth seeing!


Thats right ideally situated.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Joppa said:


> According to the cathedral website, there is a special Mass for Our Lady of the Pillar at noon celebrated by the Bishop of Córdoba for the Civil Guard (OL of the Pillar is their patron) and Vespers at 1900. The Mesquita-Catedral will be open to visitors from 10 to 1130 and 1400 to 1830. Last entry 30 min before closing time. Entrance 8 euro.
> Santa Iglesia Catedral de Crdoba


Try going to the Cathedral on Friday around 10 am .... it's free entrance on Friday


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Try going to the Cathedral on Friday around 10 am .... it's free entrance on Friday


We were there last Friday, and it wasn't free!!


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips. Much appreciated.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lynn said:


> We were there last Friday, and it wasn't free!!



Well thats a shame
It was when we were there, and the tourist info said it was so every friday


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Well thats a shame
> It was when we were there, and the tourist info said it was so every friday


On weekdays (Mon to Saturday), if you enter as individual visitors (not as a tour group, which is banned) between 8.30 and 10 am, you get in free. There is a service (Lauds) and Mass celebrated by the chapter, and provided you sit and listen, or walk quietly without disturbing, you are allowed in. From 10 am, all entrances except the main one are shut and you have to pay and have a ticket to enter, which is 8 euro. On Sundays and holidays, there is no free entry, and the Mosque-Cathedral is closed to tourists while Mass is celebrated, which is between 10 am and 2 pm. 
Santa Iglesia Catedral de Crdoba


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Joppa said:


> On weekdays (Mon to Saturday), if you enter as individual visitors (not as a tour group, which is banned) between 8.30 and 10 am, you get in free. There is a service (Lauds) and Mass celebrated by the chapter, and provided you sit and listen, or walk quietly without disturbing, you are allowed in. From 10 am, all entrances except the main one are shut and you have to pay and have a ticket to enter, which is 8 euro. On Sundays and holidays, there is no free entry, and the Mosque-Cathedral is closed to tourists while Mass is celebrated, which is between 10 am and 2 pm.
> Santa Iglesia Catedral de Crdoba


Yes OK thanks, I'm not disputing what has been said before, all _I_ am telling you is that we got in there free on Friday morning when we went to pay, and we were told by the ticket office in the square that it is Free every Friday. From what you say, it's only between certain hours now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes OK thanks, I'm not disputing what has been said before, all _I_ am telling you is that we got in there free on Friday morning when we went to pay, and we were told by the ticket office in the square that it is Free every Friday. From what you say, it's only between certain hours now


Maybe its an age related "Free"??? LOL  :tape:

Jo xxx


----------

